# How to extract cab file from exe ?



## DR400 (Jun 7, 2007)

hi !

Most of our software are .exe files to be run from a PC and to be installed then on the PPC.

When one wants to perform a HR away from PC, it is then hard to quickly re-install all apps.

Having cab files stored in the SD card is the solution but what to do when no cab files are available only exe ?

My question is then the following : is there a possibility to extract CAB files from .exe files ?

Thx in advance


----------



## Bonusbartus (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi,
Often the .exe is just a self extracting archive which you can open with winrar
doesn't always work, just right-click on the .exe en choose open with winrar...
also, when you try to install an exe file, the .cab is extracted and moved to you phone, that means you should be able to find the cab somewhere and copy it...
most of the time in \program files\microsoft active sync\(appname)
also, when you install an app, some of them ask you where to install it on your pc, in that directory you can find the cabs you need

now I'm just looking for a program that can make an cab installer that can be run on my phone and installs every cab to SD...
I found one, but it doesn't work... teksoft airwizard 1.1...


Bartus


----------



## Rudegar (Jun 7, 2007)

at times one can also just rename it from .exe to .zip


----------



## mcgogo (Jun 7, 2007)

yes copy from activesync folder is possible but i have the same problem only with this difference. On my working computer i have administrator rights and folder Program files is blocked for me. I need a program to extract cab form exe. WinRar does not work. Sorry for my bad english


----------



## X_Farhad (Jun 7, 2007)

well try this: after cab transferred to your device, don't install it (and don't cancel!!) , go to Windows\AppMgr , and see if a folder with the name of that program exists with a cab file in it ...



> now I'm just looking for a program that can make an cab installer that can be run on my phone and installs every cab to SD...
> I found one, but it doesn't work... teksoft airwizard 1.1...

Click to collapse



try SettingsSaviour ... it has a silent install feature with which you can install many cabs at once, downside is silent isntall can't be used to install programs on SD, you'll have to manually choose Storage Card for each program...


----------



## DR400 (Jun 7, 2007)

Very comprehensive explanations ... thanks to all of you ! I gonna try and report if any further problems.
--------------------------------------------

After trying to change the extension of the .exe, I have to report that it works with one of the files I wanted to CABized.

To MODO : do I need to stamp this thread as SOLVED ?


----------



## hotdog53 (Jun 17, 2007)

Bonusbartus said:


> Hi,
> Often the .exe is just a self extracting archive which you can open with winrar
> doesn't always work, just right-click on the .exe en choose open with winrar...
> also, when you try to install an exe file, the .cab is extracted and moved to you phone, that means you should be able to find the cab somewhere and copy it...
> ...

Click to collapse



What I did to keep installed cab files was I created a new folder in my storage card and named it "CABS",  then I did a registry tweak to where the cab file was not deleted after installation. Now whenever I download a cab file, I "save as", CABS folder(from the dropdown box) on my storage card.


----------



## Knocksock (Jun 18, 2007)

DR400 said:


> hi !
> 
> Most of our software are .exe files to be run from a PC and to be installed then on the PPC.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Just wants to mention a "universal" unpacker called UniExtract - http://legroom.net/software/uniextract - it can extract many .EXEs made by install tools. Also - check out MSCEInf - which can analyze an CAB-file - http://www.freewareppc.com/utilities/msceinf.shtml


----------



## hotdog53 (Jun 19, 2007)

Are you able to open a exe file on your device? 90% of the programs I like have exe files and I always get not a valid pocket pc application. I've even tried to rename exe to cab or zip, but doesn't work. The file extension being downloaded is shaded out in the file type box in the download dialog box and cannot be changed. I've tried programs to convert exe files to other extensions, but all they do is convert after the downloaded exe files have already been installed.


----------



## mugglesquop (Feb 7, 2008)

hotdog53 said:


> Are you able to open a exe file on your device? 90% of the programs I like have exe files and I always get not a valid pocket pc application. I've even tried to rename exe to cab or zip, but doesn't work. The file extension being downloaded is shaded out in the file type box in the download dialog box and cannot be changed. I've tried programs to convert exe files to other extensions, but all they do is convert after the downloaded exe files have already been installed.

Click to collapse



thats because they are exe files that are supposed to be run on a normal PC. You download the exe to a PC, then when you have your Phone connected via Activesync, run the exe and it will install on your phone.

Alternativly, use WinRar on your PC to extract the exe, and copy the .cab files to your phone, then open them. (this does not always work, not all exe files are extractable)


----------



## cf222111 (Feb 7, 2008)

DR400 said:


> hi !
> 
> Most of our software are .exe files to be run from a PC and to be installed then on the PPC.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My solution is:

1) keep PDA disconnected (no active sync session)
2) install exe as usual and, when standard installation dialog will appear, go on (later cab installation will begin when you'll connect phone to pc)
3) open regedit.exe
4) go to this key: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows CE Services\AppMgr\Apps
5) there you'll find a list of installable cabs via active sync
6) under each application, the value ListCabFiles is the name of cab file and  the value InstallDir is its position of file system. 

Remember to uninstall exe after you copy/move the cab file (or delete application key) otherwise installation of cab files will start on next activesync session!!

Simple, do you agree?


----------



## mugglesquop (Feb 7, 2008)

yeh... sure  i cant use activesync, so i just extract the exes  seems easy enough


----------



## jpawciosr (Oct 21, 2008)

mugglesquop said:


> thats because they are exe files that are supposed to be run on a normal PC. You download the exe to a PC, then when you have your Phone connected via Activesync, run the exe and it will install on your phone.
> 
> Alternativly, use WinRar on your PC to extract the exe, and copy the .cab files to your phone, then open them. (this does not always work, not all exe files are extractable)

Click to collapse



I use a program called pocketRAR  like winRAR but for mobile win -extract files- get cab and run its that easy just did it with this calc.exe


----------



## terrykb (Apr 10, 2009)

Knocksock said:


> Just wants to mention a "universal" unpacker called UniExtract - http://legroom.net/software/uniextract - it can extract many .EXEs made by install tools. Also - check out MSCEInf - which can analyze an CAB-file - http://www.freewareppc.com/utilities/msceinf.shtml

Click to collapse



I have just used uniextract to unpak my Pocket informant,  I think this utility will be a life saver for all those files that i can't get as CABS.  I have a lot of problems with active sync but can easily transfer to SD card with card reader or WM5Storage.

Thanks you so much


----------



## Rudegar (Apr 10, 2009)

exe programs which use activesync 
always get cabs from the install programs

if just renaming the exe to zip don't let you extract the cab file manualy

an installation on a pc without a pda connected to active sync would leave the cab files somewhere so next time the pda is connected the cabs can be transfered 

search for *.cab and find the one you're looking for on the computer


----------



## Mr. Megiddo (Jun 26, 2009)

Ran the .exe, found the cab, copied it.

Thanks.

Oh and UniExtract looks like a great program so I'll probably be using that next time.


----------



## + Que PPC (Jun 26, 2009)

*NOT ALL*

Not all the apps can run on the SD... thats for sure
but always you can... use setingsaivour BTW you can edit some cabs that arent sign trusted or only read with cab manager and edit the cab to apply the default installation or tell it that you dont want to choose set default main or SD... save it and tadaaaa!

I always do that... change .exe to .rar or .zip see inside extract the cab and copy it to my Cab folder on sd... always edit the sd config... and run the User customization !


----------



## thedeportee (Oct 31, 2009)

this is not only easy, but it works flawlessly, 

thanks


----------



## khrizdiel (Oct 31, 2009)

why don't you try 7zip for pocket pc? is the best way and quick cuz you ccan estract your cab files right on your ppc
just go to menu and extract, works for executables for windows


----------



## Just about right (Oct 31, 2009)

Bonusbartus said:


> Hi,
> Often the .exe is just a self extracting archive which you can open with winrar
> doesn't always work, just right-click on the .exe en choose open with winrar...
> also, when you try to install an exe file, the .cab is extracted and moved to you phone, that means you should be able to find the cab somewhere and copy it...
> ...

Click to collapse



Not to get off subject but teksoft is just one way.  I know there is a nother and I can't remember where it was, but I'll keep looking for the cab install program and let you know where it is or provide a link, if I find it.


----------



## DR400 (Jun 7, 2007)

hi !

Most of our software are .exe files to be run from a PC and to be installed then on the PPC.

When one wants to perform a HR away from PC, it is then hard to quickly re-install all apps.

Having cab files stored in the SD card is the solution but what to do when no cab files are available only exe ?

My question is then the following : is there a possibility to extract CAB files from .exe files ?

Thx in advance


----------



## Cotys (Jan 4, 2010)

*Cab*

I'm using Sashimi to auto install.   I need cab files on the phone to do this.  I have one installer that is an .exe and does not cotain a cab file when I open it.  

I ran the installer without the phone attached as someone had recommended.  I then searched for .cab updated today.  I found it in C:\Program Files\Microsft Activesync\"My Program Name".  There are folders with .cabs for each of the .exe intallers I had ran.


----------



## nikolay88 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hello,
I'm quite new as I got my HTC HD2 two days ago. And I find that those explanations you give - to install .exe on my PC and then the Active sync will do the rest - just do not work for me. I have a dictionary that I really need but all I do is to install it on the PC. I searched for a .cab file but such doesn't exist  PLEASE help me how to make this .exe file to work on my HTC


----------



## Eatemadi (Mar 25, 2010)

cf222111 said:


> My solution is:
> 
> 1) keep PDA disconnected (no active sync session)
> 2) install exe as usual and, when standard installation dialog will appear, go on (later cab installation will begin when you'll connect phone to pc)
> ...

Click to collapse




Nice, got the files!


----------



## toviaheli (Aug 2, 2010)

*Back to the original question in spirit*

I have a similar problem and unixtractor and other other variations i've tried will not let me extract the contents of the .exe file. Any other thoughts besides those programs already listed?

I've tried:
UniExtractor
XN Resource Editor
Reshack
7z
WinRar
WinZip

I've tried changing the files extension from .exe to .zip as well.


----------

